# Oompapa mao mao elvira!



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Here's my Elvira- I didn't have my tripod, so I had to use the flash (flash always blows out colors, and her stockings look darker than they are)- But, a Fun kit!
Adam did a great job on her likeness!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Sweet! I just got my Elvira, and can't wait to get started on her, especially after seeing the buildups here on HobbyTalk!

Larry


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Cool! She looks like death warmed over nicely!

P.S. Am I blind or is the "the" in the sign missing an "h"?


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Great job. Nice skin tones. These build-ups keep showing up on Hobbytalk....I'm going to have to break down and buy this kit. Great model for the man cave.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

nice work !


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Cool! She looks like death warmed over nicely!
> 
> P.S. Am I blind or is the "the" in the sign missing an "h"?


I should have looked at more photos of her- she has pale make up on her face and boobies- I made her look like Lilly Munster! lol! well next time! D'Oh! Thanks for catching it, but I'm too lazy to fix it! LOL!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't think the Oak Ridge Boys had this particular Elvira in mind when the recorded their hit song "Elvira" as the title of this thread would indicate.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Sexy! Love the black stockings! Great job, bud.
One day I will get around to this kit too.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> I don't think the Oak Ridge Boys had this particular Elvira in mind when the recorded their hit song "Elvira" as the title of this thread would indicate.


As a kid, though, I know I naturally assumed it did.

Kind of like Ozzy Osbourn's "Iron Man". You know it has nothing to do with the character, but it just _feels_ like it does.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> I don't think the Oak Ridge Boys had this particular Elvira in mind when the recorded their hit song "Elvira" as the title of this thread would indicate.


I just wanted my title to be more interesting than "Another Elvira Build up"
I'm not a country music fan, BTW


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice build...but that song title you have in the thread title... It's "Papa Ooo Mau Mau...":






Just thought you might enjoy it..

Bryan


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Gemini1999 said:


> Nice build...but that song title you have in the thread title... It's "Papa Ooo Mau Mau...":



No, it's not.

The original post is correct.

He's not referencing the song you posted. He's referencing this song (check the chorus starting at 1:07):


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cool build up Mitch!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks!


----------

